# Hi from Berne, Switzerland



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello fellow coffee friends.

I've joined the forum a few days ago after a few weeks of reading the very interesting threads on the MadebyKnock Feldgrind, mostly the one by PPapa, that I bought a few month ago.

I've always loved coffee, started with good old drip coffee by my granny, continued with a Moka pot and Hario Skerton. That lasted for quite a while until I got an Aeropress a few years back. That started my serious interest in coffee and I got into pour over with a woodneck and a ceramic Melitta filterholder.

While I was finishing my Masters degree and in the period after that I was working in a third wave coffee shop as a barista for a total of two years.

After missing espresso too much I just bought a used Rancilio Silvia V2 and have to say that after some small hickups with ill-fitting baskets and a stripped showerscreen screw I pulled the first shots today which turned out to be surprisingly well balanced.

Current setup consists of the following:

Pourover/Filter coffee:

Baratza Virtuoso

Kalita Wave 185

Hario V60 1

Aeropress

Hario Woodneck

French Press

Espresso:

Madebyknock Feldgrind

Rancilio Silvia V2

Motta Tamper

Looking forward to reading through the forum. From what I've seen so far people seem really nice and extremely knowledgeable around here.

Cheers,

Lasse

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Lasse, and welcome









We are indeed a nice bunch, and a very knowledgeable lot too!

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your intro. Your new set up sounds exciting. Congratulations!


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

It really is exciting. Especially getting to know the Silvia. After reading a lot about temperature surfing and the difficulties of getting nice shots on the Silvia I was really surprised that I got fairly nice ones after just two tries that produced a sweet and balanced milk drink.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

Just noticed that I should have posted in Introductions rather than in New Members Section. Can the thread be moved or is there no need to?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Obnic


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome from me


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Gruezi aus Zug.


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

Grüessech.









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Gruezi Lasse. Habe Freunde in Bern, die aber auf den Kaffee von Adrianos in der Stadt stehen. Wenn die zu mir zu Besuch kamen, und Espresso aus Ethiopien (trockene/natürliche Prozess) probierten, waren die weg vom Fenster! Viel Spaß im Forum und guter Kaffee wünsche ich dir.


----------

